

Six-Legged Giant Finds Secret Hideaway, Hides For 80 Years (2012) - ISL
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/02/24/147367644/six-legged-giant-finds-secret-hideaway-hides-for-80-years/

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3651551> (1138
points, 456 days ago, 176 comments)

~~~
ISL
Wow! At least I submitted something that interests HN...

ISL: 251 days ago

------
sodiumphosphate
I wonder what they taste like.

